# false clownfish with black clownfish



## bigrift (Aug 30, 2010)

simple question here for ya atm in have 2 false clowns in my 55g tank and the lfs got some very nice black clowns in i was woundering if i could put one with my 2 false or would they end up fighting all the fish are about the same size that i wana put togeather.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Thats a 50/50 risk, depending on the size of the tank and what other animals are in there, how much live rock/shelter/territory they can find. The personality of each fish will say a lot. The smaller they are the better the chance it could work, however, you'd be better off with more than one of the blacks. When 2 clown fish go into a tank you are guaranteed a pair. To add just one more means it can go either way but it most likely to be female, which will be larger and usually more aggressive. Adding a larger group means you don't have just one of each for females, making it more likely they can all live in a school together with 1 male. The larger the group the better chances at peace between them, but adding 2 of the blacks would mean less problems between species. At worst you may end up with 2 pairs that can learn to coexist. 

If you attempt it be sure to have a quarantine ready/avaliable and keep close watch on them as they mature. At the first signs of aggression you will want to move someone out... who needs to move depends on the situation.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Dont do it! It is a risk clowns and damsels (Clowns are a species of Damsels) can be mean and territorial. I know that the B&W clowns are very cool but it could turn ugly if you add it to the tank with the other pair. I once had a yellow bellied damsel (which are said to be a little nicer then other damsels) in my 75g FOWLR and I added a bigger maroon clown to the tank and the yellow bellied damsel picked on my Maroon clown so much that the Maroon clown was scared to swim around the tank so I had to remove the Yellow bellied Damsel and Now "Maggie" my Maroon clown is happily swimming all over the tank.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Clownfish are not a species of damsel. I don't remember the exact breakdown and don't have time at the moment to look it up... but, if I remember correctly... they come from the same family but different genus. So they are related, but they are not the same species. 

When it comes to the habits and personalities of clownfish vs damsels, they are quite different, and that includes reproduction.


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello I just wanted to clear things up about the damsels and clownfish. I looked it up and took a quote from the website:

"Clownfish and Damselfish Field Guide 

ORDER: Pomacentridae meaning Damselfishes 

A very large family split into three subfamilies Amphiprioninae - Anemonefish (Clownfish), Chrominae which includes Dascyllus and Pomacentrinae. Most of these genera are distinct in shape and characteristics." 

Both are semi- aggressive but in general Damsels are more aggressive then clowns. I have noticed that the darker the Damsel is the meaner...although I have had a Yellow bellied damsels (which is said to be less aggressive) beat up my Maroon clown and had to remove him. 2 clownfish that are already a pair with probably pick on the new guy or defend territory. Thats just my opinion.

Here is a link to the website with lots of information on damsels and clownfish that you might find useful 

Clown and Damsel Guide


----------



## bigrift (Aug 30, 2010)

well iv decided against adding another clown only for one reason.... i have eggs!!! yep i dont expect them to survive or anything but if my 2 clowns are happy enough to lay eggs then why mess with it right.


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Good call :thumbsup: and how exciting! Keep us updated if anything happens, my clowns laid eggs one time but I think they got eaten by another fish...or them...dunno but I hope you get some babies :-D


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Congrats on the clown eggs, however, don't expect to see babies. Tank breeding clown fish isn't impossible, but it is extremely difficult because of the extended larval stage they go through. Even the professional breeders are still learning and having difficulties. It takes a lot of time, expense, and effort to successfully raise tank bred clown fish... which is why they are more expensive when you can find them in a retail store/pet store. Finding food for them during the larval stage is probably the hardest part. 

Good choice not to add the extra clown fish though.


----------

